

Norway’s largest teleco stops email move to Office 365 after Snowden-disclosure - runarb
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.digi.no%2F924563%2Ftelenor-stoppet-nettsky-flytting

======
macmac
This is misleading. They are making the move to Office 365 optional. Customers
who do nothing will stay on a new proprietary solution.

